# Shortbread



## JoRae

My friend’s mom , who is Finnish, gave me this recipe. She calls it Scottish shortbread. I don’t know how Scottish it is but it sure is good. That is my mom’s rolling pin in the background. It is about 100 years old now. The missing pieces are test pieces. Lol

Very simple. 

Scottish shortbread

1 pound soft butter
1 cup powdered sugar 
4 cups all purpose flour
Pinch salt
Pinch baking soda
Stir dry ingredients together, mix butter in by hand. Incorporate all dry but don’t over mix. Pat or roll out on parchment paper (I use a silpat pad) on a cookie sheet. Shape into a rectangle about 3/8 inch thickness. Prick with fork and bake 340 degrees 20 to 25 minutes. Edges may brown slightly but don’t let them get too brown. I cool mine on the silpat pad on my counter. Let them cool a little bit then cut into squares.


----------



## Puppies101

Looks good. That rolling pin looks like the one my mother had but the handles on hers were red.


----------



## KnitWit 54

Oh yummy! I love this kind of shortbread. My MIL always made the thin crispy kind. She couldn’t understand why I didn’t eat it. It just wasn’t what I wanted when I wanted shortbread!


----------



## Ggranof3

Sounds like a good shortbread recipe, I still use a rollingpin like that only mine has red handles.


----------



## ade

Looks great to this Scot! Yum!


----------



## jtchip

Looks good. I have the same rolling pin from my mom.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland

My shortbread resioe is a bit diffeernt..I call it my double double recipe for obviou reasons and so easy to remember

I cup sugar
2cups butter
4 cups flour.

I have mad eit for many years and it came from an Aberdeen realative


----------



## For the Love of Shetland

For the Love of Shetland said:


> My shortbread resipe is a bit different..I call it my double double recipe for obvious reasons and is so easy to remember
> 
> I cup sugar
> 2cups butter
> 4 cups flour.
> 
> I have made it for many years and it came from an Aberdeen relative


----------



## Carolyn Hopfenblatt

A question: Is the powdered sugar just very fine sugar or the powdered sugar with corn starch in it which we get here in the States or something else? I've had trouble with some European recipes, as there is a difference in what we call powdered sugar. Thanks, sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## plumhurricane

Sounds like a Scottish recipe to me. Now I’ll have to make it. My rolling pin looks like yours but just plain handles


----------



## JoRae

Carolyn Hopfenblatt said:


> A question: Is the powdered sugar just very fine sugar or the powdered sugar with corn starch in it which we get here in the States or something else? I've had trouble with some European recipes, as there is a difference in what we call powdered sugar. Thanks, sorry for my ignorance.


Yes the powdered sugar is what we buy in the states labeled powdered sugar. One can't always know unless they ask. Happy to help.


----------



## JoRae

Puppies101 said:


> Looks good. That rolling pin looks like the one my mother had but the handles on hers were red.


Thanks. I imagine from the same era.


----------



## no1girl

our recipe also has some rice flour in it.................it also came from Scotland.


----------



## JoRae

KnitWit 54 said:


> Oh yummy! I love this kind of shortbread. My MIL always made the thin crispy kind. She couldn't understand why I didn't eat it. It just wasn't what I wanted when I wanted shortbread!


Yes this is my and family's favorite.


----------



## JoRae

Ggranof3 said:


> Sounds like a good shortbread recipe, I still use a rollingpin like that only mine has red handles.


Thanks. 
Interesting how many who have posted have a similar rolling pin.


----------



## JoRae

ade said:


> Looks great to this Scot! Yum!


Thanks.


----------



## JoRae

jtchip said:


> Looks good. I have the same rolling pin from my mom.


Thanks. Looks like there are several with that rolling pin.


----------



## JoRae

For the Love of Shetland said:


> My shortbread resioe is a bit diffeernt..I call it my double double recipe for obviou reasons and so easy to remember
> 
> I cup sugar
> 2cups butter
> 4 cups flour.
> 
> I have mad eit for many years and it came from an Aberdeen realative


Sounds good. Aberdeen Scotland I assume. That is definitely Scottish then.


----------



## JoRae

plumhurricane said:


> Sounds like a Scottish recipe to me. Now I'll have to make it. My rolling pin looks like yours but just plain handles


It is a good one. I make for a sis in law every year. It is the only cookie she wants.


----------



## JoRae

no1girl said:


> our recipe also has some rice flour in it.................it also came from Scotland.


Hmm that sounds interesting. Wonder if it makes any texture difference.


----------



## no1girl

JoRae said:


> Hmm that sounds interesting. Wonder if it makes any texture difference.


I believe it does!

225 gr plain flour..........115 gr rice flour......115 g caster sugar.....pinch salt.....225 gr soft butter.


----------



## peanutpatty

My Scottish grandmother's recipe called for 1 egg yolk, otherwise it's the same. I make mine in October to ripen, just as she did. I pulse granulated sugar in my blender rather than using powdered sugar, which I believe contains corn starch.

I have my grandmother's rolling pin just like that only the green paint is mostly gone from the handles.


----------



## no1girl

peanutpatty said:


> My Scottish grandmother's recipe called for 1 egg yolk, otherwise it's the same. I make mine in October to ripen, just as she did. I pulse granulated sugar in my blender rather than using powdered sugar, which I believe contains corn starch.
> 
> I have my grandmother's rolling pin just like that only the green paint is mostly gone from the handles.


our caster sugar is not mixed with anything, but our Icing MIX has something in it..........I would use pure icing sugar for icing and caster for baking


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I have always wondered why it's called SHORTBREAD. I finally looked it up. 
From: https://www.bakefromscratch.com/a-short-history-of-shortbread/
"Shortbread is called short because of the traditional ratio of one part sugar to two parts butter that lends a high fat content to the dough. This yields a soft, buttery crumb that melts in your mouth, similar to short crust pastry. This ratio is also what makes shortbread so crave-worthy."

I inherited my grandmother's solid wood rolling pin. No sign that its handles had ever been painted.


----------



## JoRae

no1girl said:


> I believe it does!
> 
> 225 gr plain flour..........115 gr rice flour......115 g caster sugar.....pinch salt.....225 gr soft butter.


Thank you. I will write that down and give it a try. It sounds good too. What temperature and how long do you bake? And do you roll it out like mine is? I watch a lot of baking shows. I'm watching The great Kiwi Bake Off right now. I have a fair understanding of the measuring by weight and the difference in Celsius and Fahrenheit and fan or no fan. It will be fun to try your recipe.


----------



## JoRae

peanutpatty said:


> My Scottish grandmother's recipe called for 1 egg yolk, otherwise it's the same. I make mine in October to ripen, just as she did. I pulse granulated sugar in my blender rather than using powdered sugar, which I believe contains corn starch.
> 
> I have my grandmother's rolling pin just like that only the green paint is mostly gone from the handles.


Thank you. I imagine the egg yolk makes the dough more rich. Yes, I think you are right about the cornstarch in powdered sugar. It is interesting how many have the same rolling pins just different colors. 
Does leaving them to ripen mean you let them set for a period of time?


----------



## JoRae

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have always wondered why itâÂÂs called SHORTBREAD. I finally looked it up.
> From: https://www.bakefromscratch.com/a-short-history-of-shortbread/
> âShortbread is called short because of the traditional ratio of one part sugar to two parts butter that lends a high fat content to the dough. This yields a soft, buttery crumb that melts in your mouth, similar to short crust pastry. This ratio is also what makes shortbread so crave-worthy.â
> 
> I inherited my grandmotherâs solid wood rolling pin. No sign that its handles had ever been painted.


How interesting. I have heard of short crust for pies. Yes, they for sure melt in your mouth. So buttery and not too sweet. They are obviously full of fat but a batch now and again wonât kill us I hope. Lol. 
I have a solid wood rolling pin also and no paint. It is about 6 inches longer, almost twice the diameter and quite a bit heavier than my momâs. It was my grandfatherâs, momâs dad. He was a chef in the late 1800s/early 1900s. I donât use it as it is quite heavy.


----------



## no1girl

JoRae said:


> Thank you. I will write that down and give it a try. It sounds good too. What temperature and how long do you bake? And do you roll it out like mine is? I watch a lot of baking shows. I'm watching The great Kiwi Bake Off right now. I have a fair understanding of the measuring by weight and the difference in Celsius and Fahrenheit and fan or no fan. It will be fun to try your recipe.


google will help with metric/Imperial.... My oven is always om fan. no way to turn it off.

150C oven. greased tray...gently rub butter into dry ingredients.. poll out gently on a floured board. cut into shapes...20 to 30 minutes OR until PALE gold.

NOT my recipe, but my pal's granny from Scotland..


----------



## JoRae

no1girl said:


> google will help with metric/Imperial.... My oven is always om fan. no way to turn it off.
> 
> 150C oven. greased tray...gently rub butter into dry ingredients.. poll out gently on a floured board. cut into shapes...20 to 30 minutes OR until PALE gold.
> 
> NOT my recipe, but my pal's granny from Scotland..


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## kaixixang

Now I want some…egg, butter, brown sugar, and almond flour are available. Vanilla extract?


----------



## no1girl

kaixixang said:


> Now I want some…egg, butter, brown sugar, and almond flour are available. Vanilla extract?


NO brown sugar....no almond flour....never heard of that!.....no Vanilla in SHortbread.


----------



## kaixixang

no1girl said:


> NO brown sugar....no almond flour....never heard of that!.....no Vanilla in SHortbread.


I will skip the vanilla. All I have is what is listed above. Trying to get gluten free and enjoy shortbread too.

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/brown-sugar-shortbread/print/

Brown sugar is allowed in recipe. Quantity match for the other ingredients. I have successfully made other flavors of cheesecake and non egg based pudding. Even my Joy of Cooking book is a guideline, not a bible of what you can put together in the kitchen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

kaixixang said:


> I will skip the vanilla. All I have is what is listed above. Trying to get gluten free and enjoy shortbread too.
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/brown-sugar-shortbread/print/
> 
> Brown sugar is allowed in recipe. Quantity match for the other ingredients. I have successfully made other flavors of cheesecake and non egg based pudding. Even my Joy of Cooking book is a guideline, not a bible of what you can put together in the kitchen.


I have no problem with that recipe. I'm not trying to follow any particular dietary regime, but I do have (unwanted) brown sugar; my visiting daughter found it in what had been her brother's kitchen. Gotta use it up!

The Joy of Cooking is about as close to a bible as any cookbook could be. Mine hasn't been used half enough. :sm03:


----------



## kaixixang

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have no problem with that recipe. I'm not trying to follow any particular dietary regime, but I do have (unwanted) brown sugar; my visiting daughter found it in what had been her brother's kitchen. Gotta use it up!
> 
> The Joy of Cooking is about as close to a bible as any cookbook could be. Mine hasn't been used half enough. :sm03:


I have 2 sticks of unsalted butter softening. Just a touch of salt to balance the sugar and delicious baking will happen tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## no1girl

kaixixang said:


> I have 2 sticks of unsalted butter softening. Just a touch of salt to balance the sugar and delicious baking will happen tonight or tomorrow!


I think brown sugar will add a different dimension! Good luck.


----------



## peanutpatty

no1girl said:


> our caster sugar is not mixed with anything, but our Icing MIX has something in it..........I would use pure icing sugar for icing and caster for baking


I don't think we have caster sugar here but I would think it's finer than our granulated sugar. When I run the sugar in the blender it seems to make a smoother dough.


----------



## peanutpatty

JoRae said:


> Thank you. I imagine the egg yolk makes the dough more rich. Yes, I think you are right about the cornstarch in powdered sugar. It is interesting how many have the same rolling pins just different colors.
> Does leaving them to ripen mean you let them set for a period of time?


Yes. My grandmother used to make her Christmas shortbread around the first of October. It makes it even more melt-in-your-mouth.


----------



## run4fittness

JoRae said:


> Thanks.
> Interesting how many who have posted have a similar rolling pin.


True, but mine is made from I believe marble. And is a lovely green.

Recipe does sound interesting.


----------



## kaixixang

You temptress KP members! At least I don’t have more than another batch worth of almond flour!????????


----------



## JoRae

kaixixang said:


> Now I want some…egg, butter, brown sugar, and almond flour are available. Vanilla extract?


No vanilla in my recipe. I love brown sugar.


----------



## JoRae

no1girl said:


> NO brown sugar....no almond flour....never heard of that!.....no Vanilla in SHortbread.


Nor have I. That would be a different cookie altogether. I do love brown sugar, but in a cookie recipe that calls for it.


----------



## JoRae

kaixixang said:


> I will skip the vanilla. All I have is what is listed above. Trying to get gluten free and enjoy shortbread too.
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/brown-sugar-shortbread/print/
> 
> Brown sugar is allowed in recipe. Quantity match for the other ingredients. I have successfully made other flavors of cheesecake and non egg based pudding. Even my Joy of Cooking book is a guideline, not a bible of what you can put together in the kitchen.


Yum. I would like the recipe you posted. I don't see why you couldn't use almond flour in it. I want to try this also. Thanks.


----------



## JoRae

peanutpatty said:


> I don't think we have caster sugar here but I would think it's finer than our granulated sugar. When I run the sugar in the blender it seems to make a smoother dough.


That is a great idea for caster sugar. I imagine one could order caster sugar from Amazon. But I think I will give the food processor a whirl. I see some baking in my next few days. I really want to try No1girls shortbread and get as close to proper ingredients as I can. I really love brown sugar so I will try kaixixangs recipe too. I may have some new bakes in my Christmas give aways next year. Wouldn't that be fun to give a variety of shortbread cookies?


----------



## JoRae

peanutpatty said:


> Yes. My grandmother used to make her Christmas shortbread around the first of October. It makes it even more melt-in-your-mouth.


Interesting. I might let a few of these set just to see. Did she seal them in a container?


----------



## JoRae

run4fittness said:


> True, but mine is made from I believe marble. And is a lovely green.
> 
> Recipe does sound interesting.


I have seen the marble rolling pins. I read they stay cooler when rolling pie crust so the butter or fat stays colder and gives flakier crust.


----------



## JoRae

kaixixang said:


> You temptress KP members! At least I don't have more than another batch worth of almond flour!????????


????. I'm afraid I have plenty of flour, butter and brown sugar. ????


----------



## peanutpatty

JoRae said:


> Interesting. I might let a few of these set just to see. Did she seal them in a container?


Yes, in a cookie tin. I have a couple of tall tins that I store mine in, they needn't be airtight. Instead of rolling the dough out I pat it into rounds about 7 inches diameter and score the rounds in six wedges, just as my grandma used to do. They fit nicely in round tins.


----------



## kaixixang

Adding the touch of salt to the mixture didn’t hurt. From the taste of the cooked cookies added vanilla would have been TOO much!

Use the quantities listed but almond flour, unsalted butter, LIGHT brown sugar, and enough salt for sugar flavor balance (no eggs so samples are safer). I think about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of salt should be fine. Tossing a little almond flour onto the tender dough 1-3 times until the required smooth texture…I only did twice. Because I had the foil already on the sheet pan…didn’t bother ‘spray prep’ as I mixed the extra almond flour in. All of the butter (American level, not the best Irish/European butter) worked nicely and I had enough ‘flour’ to avoid spread.

Maybe reduce by 2-4 tablespoons of butter if you want the egg(s) but I won’t be making a batch for a week or so. DO let me know what the quantity reduction should be.????


----------



## maggiex4

Thank you for the recipe it looks good, I’m going to try it.


----------



## Hudson

A friend makes shortbread for me at Christmastime. (And my rolling pin is a heavy marble one. In Florida heat I need all the help I can get.)


----------



## rujam

no1girl said:


> our recipe also has some rice flour in it.................it also came from Scotland.


The recipe I had also had rice flour in it.


----------



## Bostonmama

Thank you! Shortbread is my favorite. And I really love the rolling pin. I have a small collection of vintage rolling pins.


----------



## flitri

that recipe sounds similar to the one that I have and it was my Mothers Aunties recipe. It is very good too.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat

Yum, I had a box for Christmas instead of chocolates. I haven’t had Scottish shortbread for some years.
My mother gave me a wooden thistle shortbread mould but I never got round to making any.


----------



## betty boivin

Yum!


----------



## Ladyj960

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dornefeb

no1girl said:


> our recipe also has some rice flour in it.................it also came from Scotland.


Do you have the recipe for the one with rice flour, I remember making it at school in home economics over 40 years ago and never tasted better shortbread, I like them done like biscuits and would love to make them again, thank you


----------



## sandj

JoRae said:


> My friend's mom , who is Finnish, gave me this recipe. She calls it Scottish shortbread. I don't know how Scottish it is but it sure is good. That is my mom's rolling pin in the background. It is about 100 years old now. The missing pieces are test pieces. Lol
> 
> Very simple.
> 
> Scottish shortbread
> 
> 1 pound soft butter
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 4 cups all purpose flour
> Pinch salt
> Pinch baking soda
> Stir dry ingredients together, mix butter in by hand. Incorporate all dry but don't over mix. Pat or roll out on parchment paper (I use a silpat pad) on a cookie sheet. Shape into a rectangle about 3/8 inch thickness. Prick with fork and bake 340 degrees 20 to 25 minutes. Edges may brown slightly but don't let them get too brown. I cool mine on the silpat pad on my counter. Let them cool a little bit then cut into squares.


It looks amazing! ????


----------



## JoRae

peanutpatty said:


> Yes, in a cookie tin. I have a couple of tall tins that I store mine in, they needn't be airtight. Instead of rolling the dough out I pat it into rounds about 7 inches diameter and score the rounds in six wedges, just as my grandma used to do. They fit nicely in round tins.


Thanks for the info. I will try this. I'm curious about the difference in taste.


----------



## JoRae

maggiex4 said:


> Thank you for the recipe it looks good, I'm going to try it.


You are welcome but has been a family favorite for many years.


----------



## JoRae

Hudson said:


> A friend makes shortbread for me at Christmastime. (And my rolling pin is a heavy marble one. In Florida heat I need all the help I can get.)


I make for a sis in law. I've read the marble pins help keep the fat cooler.


----------



## JoRae

rujam said:


> The recipe I had also had rice flour in it.


I'm going to give the recipe no1girl wrote out. Curious about the texture.


----------



## JoRae

Bostonmama said:


> Thank you! Shortbread is my favorite. And I really love the rolling pin. I have a small collection of vintage rolling pins.


Welcome.


----------



## JoRae

Cashmere-Cat said:


> Yum, I had a box for Christmas instead of chocolates. I haven't had Scottish shortbread for some years.
> My mother gave me a wooden thistle shortbread mould but I never got round to making any.


I had a mound but it is faster and easier to just roll, bake and cut. I prefer shortbread to any other cookie or biscuit.


----------



## JoRae

betty boivin said:


> Yum!


Thanks. It really is yummy.


----------



## JoRae

Ladyj960 said:


> Thanks for sharing


You are we, enjoy.


----------



## JoRae

dornefeb said:


> Do you have the recipe for the one with rice flour, I remember making it at school in home economics over 40 years ago and never tasted better shortbread, I like them done like biscuits and would love to make them again, thank you


It is on page 2 in the posts by no1girl. It is in 2 separate posts on that page.


----------



## JoRae

Thanks everyone for your comments. Enjoy.


----------



## dornefeb

JoRae said:


> It is on page 2 in the posts by no1girl. It is in 2 separate posts on that page.


Thank you


----------



## pattymea

Looks delicious! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Caroline19

Carolyn Hopfenblatt said:


> A question: Is the powdered sugar just very fine sugar or the powdered sugar with corn starch in it which we get here in the States or something else? I've had trouble with some European recipes, as there is a difference in what we call powdered sugar. Thanks, sorry for my ignorance.


Powdered sugar and icing sugar are the same.


----------



## Caroline19

I believe there are several versions of shortbread. My Scottish shortbread recipe comes from my Welsh grandmother and goes back over 100 years or more. My recipe has butter, icing sugar, corn starch and flour. I've tried other versions and keep coming back to my grandmother's recipe!! For me its all about memories of my childhood. My mom was a great baker and i would come home from school and the delighful smells from the kitchen told me that dad and i were in for a special treat after dinner. She lived with her Welsh family from 1942 -1949 and most of her old recipes came from that time, learning from her mother in law!! To this day my family still enjoy those sweet treats that originated from my grandmother and several recipes have been passed on to the next generation. My "British" shortbread ives on!!


----------



## JoRae

pattymea said:


> Looks delicious! Thanks for the recipe!


Thanks and you are welcome.


----------



## 8Linda

JoRae said:


> Yum. I would like the recipe you posted. I don't see why you couldn't use almond flour in it. I want to try this also. Thanks.


My daughter uses this flour for gluten free: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=measure+for+measure+gluten+free+flour&crid=27PLPCFSZJTMW&sprefix=measure+for+mea%2Caps%2C1147&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_15


----------



## JoRae

Caroline19 said:


> I believe there are several versions of shortbread. My Scottish shortbread recipe comes from my Welsh grandmother and goes back over 100 years or more. My recipe has butter, icing sugar, corn starch and flour. I've tried other versions and keep coming back to my grandmother's recipe!! For me its all about memories of my childhood. My mom was a great baker and i would come home from school and the delighful smells from the kitchen told me that dad and i were in for a special treat after dinner. She lived with her Welsh family from 1942 -1949 and most of her old recipes came from that time, learning from her mother in law!! To this day my family still enjoy those sweet treats that originated from my grandmother and several recipes have been passed on to the next generation. My "British" shortbread ives on!!


There are quite a few versions of shortbread I am dining. I too love recipes handed down. This is an old one too. I have used it for 30 years and it was from a lady who had it from her Finnish family and it was old then. I use my mom's pie crust recipe and so many others from macaroni and cheese to pie. I agree it is about the memories from childhood. My mom made the best pasties or meat and potato hand pies.


----------



## Morningstar2

Your shortbread description, recipe and photo have me determined to make some. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Morningstar2

Hudson said:


> A friend makes shortbread for me at Christmastime. (And my rolling pin is a heavy marble one. In Florida heat I need all the help I can get.)


Thanks for waking my brain. The arthritis in my hands has made it difficult to use either my standard wooden rolling pin or my wooden French rolling pin. A heavy marble one would help me do a better job of rolling out shortbread and scone doughs. I'm off to explore where I can buy one.


----------



## shelindo

I went to school in Canada for one semester (1958) and the only class that I REALLY enjoyed was home ec. We made these cookies and I liked them so much that I included the recipe in a family cook book! 
(At that time, "they" said that a high school diploma in Canada was equivalent to one year in college in the States. I believe it. Grateful that Dad's job ended before the end of the semester when the government exams were given. That semester does not appear on my transcript!)


----------



## huckerm

This is Scottish shortbread ????


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Looks like it would be delicious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roses and cats

Looks yummy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## peanutpatty

Morningstar2 said:


> Thanks for waking my brain. The arthritis in my hands has made it difficult to use either my standard wooden rolling pin or my wooden French rolling pin. A heavy marble one would help me do a better job of rolling out shortbread and scone doughs. I'm off to explore where I can buy one.


I got one at a yard sale (not much help to you). I also have arthritis, not that bad yet but I find the marble rolling pin is so much heavier than the wooden one that I haven't been using it much lately.


----------



## Morningstar2

peanutpatty said:


> I got one at a yard sale (not much help to you). I also have arthritis, not that bad yet but I find the marble rolling pin is so much heavier than the wooden one that I haven't been using it much lately.


Of course! The weight of it. I hadn't thought of that. Guess I'll stick with the ones I have and make do. I have a beautiful 3 qt. glass baking/serving dish with a cover. It has always been my favorite. Now, even without food in it, the weight of it hurts too much. Soaks in hot water help with the hand pain as does occasionally rubbing in some Aspercreme. My husband bought me a battery operated hand warmer that he picked up on one of his visits to Home Depot. It's very soothing, too.


----------



## kaixixang

One of my roommates has put a few into a container and taken it to work with her!

I might have to make more shortbread sooner than expected but I have one positive vote besides my own ????


----------



## peanutpatty

I just did a search here for shortbread. WOW, lots of recipes.

I found a recipe for Michelle Obama's shortbread a few years ago in a magazine. Not shortbread as I know it but delicious. I make this one every Christmas as well.


----------

